# In und um Regensburg



## Regensbiker (12. Februar 2011)

So nun hab ich den richtigen Platz gefunden um mal zu posten. 

Ich bin relativ neu in Regensburg und auch wieder/neu beim biken.

Wollte mal fragen, wo man denn hier in Regensburg oder nähere Umgebung fahren kann oder wo ihr euch so rumtreibt. Ich kenne mich garnicht aus bisher.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MK_79 (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo, schau mal beim Pustet, dort gibt es ein Fahrradbuch für Regensburg mit Umgebung. Ganz schön ist die Tour nach Kalmünz und an der Donau entlang. Dort sollte auch eine Tour in den Thurn und Taxis Forts sein - der ist ganz nett. 

Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regensbiker (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Werde mal nach dem Buch schauen!
An schönen Strecken wird es hier ja nicht mangeln mit der schönen Umgebung.

Suche aber zudem auch Strecken, wo es ein bisschen über Stock und Stein geht. Also nicht nur die "normalen" Radtouren.


----------



## MK_79 (12. Februar 2011)

Fahr mal nach Großprüfening und über die Eisenbahnbrücke. Dann durch den Ort und an einem altem Bauernhof links "steil" den Berg hoch! Von dort stehen Dir einige Trails zur Verfühgung. Musst einfach probieren - ist ganz nett.


----------



## Regensbiker (13. Februar 2011)

super! vielen Dank!

Werde ich mal die Tage testen


----------



## Wast (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,

wenn Du öfters wo mitfahren willst empfehle ich dir folgenden Link:
http://dav.bonzotours.de/

Ist die MTB-Gruppe des DAV Regensburg. Sind einige Leute dabei. Fahren eher rein Feierabendtouren, Touren. 

Evtl. hilft das weiter.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## Regensbiker (14. Februar 2011)

Danke. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Werde die Tage mal die Gegend um Groß Prüfening austesten.

Vielleicht hat jemand noch Vorschläge?!

So die Gegend Richtung Bad Abbach sieht auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2011)

der westen die beste gegend zum radlfahrn. gibt fast unzählige varianten. 
richtung bad abbach -> beim oberndorfer steinbruch geht nen schöner trail runter. winzerer höhen kann man auch gut entlang fahren. nachts hast von dort aus nen schönen blick auf die stadt.


----------



## Regensbiker (15. Februar 2011)

Das ist super. Wohne Richtung Universität. Freue mich schon darauf die Gegend hier mal ordentlich zu erkundigen.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps bisher


----------



## Manfred S (16. Februar 2011)

kommt ganz drauf an, wie Du radelst!
es gibt noch die www.flowriders.de
dort gibt es recht abwechslungreiche Touren
von kurz bis lang und flach bis steil alles dabei


----------



## Manfred S (22. Februar 2011)

Welche Abart des Bikens bevorzugst Du?
Mehr CC, Enduro, Dirt, FR/DH?
Lieber auf Forstautobahnen oder Single Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regensbiker (23. Februar 2011)

war heute in den wäldern bei prüfening unterwegs..war sehr cool und bei strahlendem sonnenschein echt schön!!

Sowas fahre ich am liebsten... Im Wald mit ordentlichen Steigungen und dann ner schönen Abfahrt 
Werde mich wohl öfter da in den Wäldern rumtreiben in Zukunft. Da scheint es sehr viele Wege zu geben


----------



## Regensbiker (11. März 2011)

Ich bin wohl auch infiziert mit dem MTB-Virus 

War jetzt alle 2-3 Tage unterwegs und erkunde die Gegend hier Stück für Stück. Bisher war ich meist bei Prüfening, Sinzing und der Region unterwegs. 

Was für Gegenden könnt ihr noch so empfehlen?


----------



## leimen serga (23. März 2011)

Zwischen Mariaort und Etterzhausen gibt es viele schöne Sachen, musst Dich mal nach der Räuberhöhle zwischen Etterzhausen und Penk durchfragen, da ists echt schön.


----------



## LeonF (23. März 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl auch infiziert mit dem MTB-Virus
> 
> War jetzt alle 2-3 Tage unterwegs und erkunde die Gegend hier Stück für Stück. Bisher war ich meist bei Prüfening, Sinzing und der Region unterwegs.
> 
> Was für Gegenden könnt ihr noch so empfehlen?




Von Sinzing nach Eilsbrunn kannst du dich mal umgucken (in Richtung Alling an der schwarzen Laaber)  Da ist am Hang rechts neben dem Weg einges dabei. Von Eilsbrunn aus nach Sinzing zurück führt ein Weg ganz duch den Wald. Ist aber kniffelig zu beschreiben


----------



## psychoo2 (24. März 2011)

Hallo!

Wir werden wohl in den nächsten Wochen wieder unseren Dienstäglichen
Biketreff starten. Fahren dann immer so ab 18 Uhr schöne 2 bis 3 Std. Touren durch den Donaustaufer Forst. 

Neue Biker sind immer gerne gesehen.

Start ist immer in Wenzenbach


----------



## Regensbiker (1. April 2011)

War gestern in den Wäldern bei Matting und Oberndorf unterwegs. Eine sehr geile Ecke!! Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (1. April 2011)

Ja. Ist nett da... 
Bist du von der Walba aus gefahren?


----------



## Regensbiker (2. April 2011)

walba? sry, kenn mich noch nich so gut aus 

ich bin von regensburg an der donau und dann irgendwann links hoch in die wälder


----------



## LeonF (2. April 2011)

Ja, passt doch 
die Walba ist son gelbes Wirtshaus an der donau...
Wenn du den Max schultze-steig fährst, musst du aufpassen, das ist ein Naturschutzgebiet, das auch beachtet werden will


----------



## Regensbiker (7. April 2011)

heut ist mir die Walba aufgefallen 

war wieder da bei matting und oberndorf unterwegs...die ecke gefällt mir immer besser


----------



## Regensbiker (10. April 2011)

Hammer war das Wetter und da hats mich wieder nach matting und oberndorf verschlagen


----------



## Spiky75 (14. April 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> Hammer war das Wetter und da hats mich wieder nach matting und oberndorf verschlagen



schönes Foto,hier hat schon jeder sein Bike abgelichtet-geht doch nix über den Abbacher Steinbruch !(in Regensburg)


----------



## Spiky75 (14. April 2011)




----------



## Spiky75 (14. April 2011)

....fahr mal den Rosengarten -Richtung Sinzing-sehr nette trails....und sehr ausbaufähig...und wenn du einen netten Wettkampf brauchst :Jura-Radmarathon-Lupburg


----------



## psychoo2 (15. April 2011)

wo geht den dieser Rosengarten entlang oder wo kann man da einsteigen ?


----------



## Regensbiker (15. April 2011)

Spiky75 schrieb:


>


 
Kommt mir bekannt vor ;-) Aber ist auch sehr cool da

Danke für den Tipp. 

Da Richtung Sinzing ist ja auch der Kletterpark. Da in der Gegend ists auch ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (15. April 2011)

Das ist richtig.  da kann man schön bis nach Etterzhausen rausfahren... .daumen:


----------



## Regensbiker (18. April 2011)

Grad für den Arber Radmarathon in Regensburg am 31.7 angemeldet. Da ich erst dieses Jahr angefangen habe mit dem MTB erstmal zum Anfang Tour H mit 60km.

Wer ist noch so am Start?


----------



## psychoo2 (18. April 2011)

Ich werd auch bei der kleine MTB Runde mit am Start sein !


----------



## Spiky75 (18. April 2011)

ich auch


----------



## Regensbiker (18. April 2011)

sehr cool 
würd gern vorher mal die runde abfahren aber wurde aus deren seite und dem flyer nicht gerade schlau


----------



## LeonF (19. April 2011)

@ Regensbiker: Wenn du Glück hast, findest du noch die Markierungen vom letzten Jahr... 
Ich fahr vllt auch mit, wenn ich Lust hab...


----------



## Regensbiker (24. April 2011)

Heute ne echt schöne Tour über Adlersberg, Nittendorf und Schönhofen und zum Abschluss noch mein bisheriger liebling single trail bei der Marienhöhr 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## heintz1 (29. April 2011)

Bei diesem trockenem Wetter ists im Westen wirklich schön zu fahren und  für den Feierabend (2- 3 Std-Tour) reicht das Gebiet auch aus (Bobbahn, SHDH, Eichhofen, Sinzing, uvm.).

Auf den vielen Pfaden kann man sich schon austoben, auch nach Jahren findet man immer wieder mal was neues, besonders jetzt nach dem Winter.


----------



## Xplosion51 (6. Mai 2011)

Fährt morgen irgendjemand zum Bikepark Geißkopf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich und mein Sohn sind morgen dort. Haben einen Fahrtechnik Kurs.


----------



## Regensbiker (6. Mai 2011)

War heute da hinten bei Grünthal, Keilberg, Probstberg unterwegs...nette Ecke aber habe noch keinen orderntlichen Trail gefunden.

Werd mich wohl da nochmal auf die Suche begeben müssen


----------



## psychoo2 (6. Mai 2011)

Es gibt in Keilberg den Ludwig abstammet Weg oder einen ziemlichen geilen Trail am Steinbruch entlang. Der ist aber nicht so leicht zu finden.


----------



## Regensbiker (6. Mai 2011)

ah ok. sehr cool
ja ist ziemlich gross da...werd mich da noch paar mal umsehen.

die gegend ist schon ziemlich geil eigentlich. da wird sicher einiges zu finden sein.

danke schonmal


----------



## psychoo2 (6. Mai 2011)

Wir fahren jeden Dienstag ab 18 Uhr von Wenzenbach aus in der Gegend. Kannst gerne mal mit dazu stossen.


----------



## Regensbiker (6. Mai 2011)

hört sich gut an...fahr aber erst seit 3 Monaten wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (6. Mai 2011)

Das ist kein Problem. Bei uns kann jeder und jede mitfahren. 
Diesen Dienstag geht es wieder los. 

Wir fahren meist so 2h und um die 30 bis 35 km


----------



## flockmann (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle Regensburger!
Schön finde ich auch den Ludwig-Akstaller Wanderweg auf der Hohen-Linie.
Ansonsten bin ich schon Jahre hier in den Wäldern unetrwegs und lerne immer wieder neue Wege kennen....
Vielleicht begegnet man sich ja mal..
Grüsse vom Flo


----------



## macglide (13. Juni 2011)

Servus,

i bin 20 Jahre alt und komm aus Neutraubling. Da i momentan nur auf 4 Trails im Donaustaufer Wald rumgurk würd i gern mal mit ner Gruppe mitfahrn, die sich a bissl auskennt und evtl. a paar Sachen im Rgbg. Westen kennt. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?

Schönen Gruß

Domi


----------



## LeonF (13. Juni 2011)

Probier doch vielleicht mal die DAV- Jugendgruppe Regensburg. Die treffen sich immer Dienstags am Prüfeninger Schlossgarten um !8:00 Uhr, glaub ich. 
Schau dir am Besten die Internetseite an, oder ruf einfach mal da an...
Die Internetseite hab ich grad nicht parat, ist aber leicht zu finden. 
Die Leute sind alle nett und sie können dir bestimmt prima Trails zeigen.


----------



## macglide (13. Juni 2011)

vielen dank, werd ich gleich mal machen


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2011)

dav.bonzotours.de

Jugendgruppe hab ich da zu der zeit noch keine gesehen... Aber egal  Schau einfach mal hin ... Bin auch oft da

Nen sx Trail hat auch sicher nicht zu wenig federweg


----------



## LeonF (14. Juni 2011)

Da sind auch eig keine Jugendlichen dabei... 
Aber es heißt Jugendgruppe, glaub ich. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2011)

Ne ... Es war glaub ich mal der Treffpunkt der Jugendgruppe .... Aber egal


----------



## LeonF (19. Juni 2011)

Achso na dann...
naja das ALter ist auf jeden Fall wurscht glaub ich...


----------



## Regensbiker (28. Juli 2011)

Wer startet denn noch so am Sonntag beim Arber Radmarathon? Ich bin bei der kleinen 60k Strecke am Start.

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich dem Treff Dienstags am Prüfeninger Schlossgarten aus? Ist das noch aktuell? Reicht da ein Hardtail und eine noch ausbaufähige Kondition?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macglide (28. Juli 2011)

servus,

ich habs erst einmal geschafft, aber es gibt meistens 2 gruppen, bei der gemütlicheren ist hardtail und kondition kein problem


----------



## psychoo2 (28. Juli 2011)

Arber am Sonntag bin ich auch mit am Start ! Fahr auch die 60 KM MTB Runde


----------



## Hart´l (29. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich als "ehemaliger" Regensburger fahr natürlich auch mit.
Aber die "Männerrunde" 
PS: ich bin der mit der Rohloff 

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## psychoo2 (29. Juli 2011)

Männerrunde ??

Dann aber schon die mit 130 km , oder ??


----------



## Brixton (30. Juli 2011)

Ich werd auch da sein morgen. Fahr auch die Mädchenstrecke. Bisher alleine. 
Fahr sonst eher Trails/Park. Mal schaun wies wird...
Oranges Trek Remedy.


----------



## psychoo2 (30. Juli 2011)

Hi Du !

Also wenn Du nicht ganz allein fahren willst ! Wir treffen uns um 7 Uhr bei den Toiletten wo das Glöckl Zelt immer steht !

Wir werden aber eine schöne gemütlich MTB Tour fahren. Also kein Tempo Bolzen oder ähnliches.

Ich hab ein graues Trek Rememdy mit Roten Laufräden !!

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Brixton (30. Juli 2011)

Servus Harald,
das wäre toll. Gemütliche tour klingt gut!
Wenns ned reget wiad sau dann bin ich morgen bei dem zelt.


----------



## Brixton (30. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage noch an die Ortsansässigen. Wie ist denn die Parkplatzsituation? Wann sollte man in der früh da sein? Gibts ausreichend Parkplätze? Muss mich in der Früh noch anmelden...


----------



## psychoo2 (30. Juli 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Servus Harald,
> das wäre toll. Gemütliche tour klingt gut!
> Wenns ned reget wiad sau dann bin ich morgen bei dem zelt.


 
Hallo Brixton !

Da ist kein Zelt ! Wenn Dult ist steht dort ein Zelt. Jetzt steht das nur das Gebäude mit den Toiletten drin. Wir werden um 7 Uhr das sein.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (31. Juli 2011)

Wieder daheim. Sorry fürs nicht verabschieden aber ich musste los. Hat heute mittag daheim schweinsbraten gem.
Streckenmäßig hats schon gepasst. Gibt nix zu meckern. Die letzten 15-20 km waren halt rein km fressen. Da hab ich dann noch paar rennradler geschnappt


----------



## LeonF (31. Juli 2011)

Das ist immer witzig...
Wars arg kalt?


----------



## psychoo2 (1. August 2011)

Hallo Andi,

kein Thema. Wir haben uns schon gedacht das es Dir zu langsam ging oder Du evtl. jemanden den Du kennst getroffen hast. Streckenmässig war es echt okay. Da hatte ich mit viel viel mehr Dreck gerechnet. Und das Wetter hat ja auch Top mit gespielt.

Uns hat es jedenfalls getaugt und wir werden wohl nächstes Jahr wieder mit am Start sein.

@LeonF : Kalt war es gar nicht ! Und wenn dann hatte  man die falsche Kleidung


----------



## LeonF (1. August 2011)

Oh gott ich erinnere mich noch mit Schrecken an die letzten zwei Jahre. das war vllt  teilweise ne Schlammschlacht!  Diesmal war ich nicht dabei. Die Strecke ist mir iwie zu öd geworden und das Radl war auch nicht einsatzbereit...


----------



## Brixton (1. August 2011)

Ja Trailmäßig isses jetzt ned so berauschend. Ist halt kei Enduroveranstaltung. Es gab schon auch gut pampige Passagen mit Wurzeln wo se mit den rülpsing ralphs und smart sams rum gerutscht sind. Dafür gibts Muddy Mary und Maxxis Minion ned wahr psychoo ;-)


----------



## psychoo2 (1. August 2011)

Brixton schrieb:


> Es gab schon auch gut pampige Passagen mit Wurzeln wo se mit den rülpsing ralphs und smart sams rum gerutscht sind. Dafür gibts Muddy Mary und Maxxis Minion ned wahr psychoo ;-)


 
So is es ! Ich hatte auf alle Fälle Null Traktionsprobleme ! Freund von mir hat es mit den Rülpsing Ralphs 3 mal Bodenkontakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (1. August 2011)

Ja da war ich letztes Jahr auch froh, dass ich nen fetten Albert vorne und weniger Luftdruck hatte. Das war witzig, wie sie alle um mich rum hängen geblieben sind...


----------



## Hart´l (4. August 2011)

Hi,
also die "Männerrunde" (die große) war schon recht schlammig.
Traktion mit Nobby O.K. Trails waren auch genug dabei.
Aber es fürchten sich hald so viele und dann muss man absteigen.
Schaaaade.
Aber nächstes Jahr sind wir auch wieder dabei.

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## Hart´l (4. August 2011)

PS.
es kann einen auch wegen "Fahrfehlern" legen.
Muss also nicht immer am Reifen liegen


----------



## LeonF (4. August 2011)

Ne, echt? 
Wieviele Höhenmeter hatte die Männerrunde nochmal?


----------



## flockmann (6. August 2011)

@LeonF

Laut Veranstalter hat die Tour F 134km bei 2900hm und
laut GPSies 134km bei 2634hm.

Flo


----------



## LeonF (7. August 2011)

Puuuh... nicht schlecht


----------

